# Are all Tin Snips serated or have teeth on them?



## rkj (Nov 6, 2013)

I bought a couple of tin snips and they both have small teeth on the cutting blade (serated). I don't want to have a sharp teeth like texture after I have cut the metal sheet, so what tool do I use instead? One of the snips I bought was this one:

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008FWJAOW/


And I am trying to cut the following:

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000Y4N0U4/


If anyone can provide a link to a tool that will do a smooth cut, that would be great.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Without those teeth the metal gets squeezed out of the blades rather than cut. That is why they are there. A metal shear will make a clean cut but it is still sharp enough to lay you open.


----------



## rkj (Nov 6, 2013)

so what do I do with the teeth pattern left behind? Wouldn't the teeth like pattern hurt someone later on?


----------



## dftc (Nov 12, 2012)

Even without the small serrations your cut sheet metal is going to be extremely sharp. You can smooth it out with a file or something like that, or better yet, design your project so the cut edge isn't exposed.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Have you made a trial cut on anything with them?


----------



## rkj (Nov 6, 2013)

I tried with the other snips, and it did leave teeth marks behind. I noticed that the snips I used had larger gaps between the teeth, so I will try this other one soon and see how it goes.


----------



## rkj (Nov 6, 2013)

Just tried the other ones, and the it left marks that are much finer than the previous one.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

The better Pro snips by Wiss or Malco don't have serrated teeth. Those teeth are not needed. The metal will still be sharp even with Pro snips. If you are only using them rarely then get 400 or 800 Emory sandpaper and smooth the edges.

http://malcoproducts.com/product/hvacr/metal-duct/hand-snips-c/aviation-snips-avs


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

Not sure exactly what thickness that sheet is but if its thin you can set up a straight edge and score it with a blade than bend it till it comes apart
If you hold your snips correct you won't get the teeth marks


----------



## rkj (Nov 6, 2013)

yuri said:


> The better Pro snips by Wiss or Malco don't have serrated teeth. Those teeth are not needed. The metal will still be sharp even with Pro snips. If you are only using them rarely then get 400 or 800 Emory sandpaper and smooth the edges.
> 
> http://malcoproducts.com/product/hvacr/metal-duct/hand-snips-c/aviation-snips-avs


Thanks, I think I may try those instead.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Your sheet is only .019" thick. You could probably use a straight edge and cut it with a sharp utility knife. Make your first pass light and gradually increase the pressure.


----------

